

The Bulletproof Suit - peterkchen
http://garrisonbespoke.com/custom-suits/bulletproof-suit

======
xorbyte
Would this legal around the world? AFAIK Canada and probably parts of the US
don't allow wearing bulletproof vests, and while a suit might be harder to
identify as such, I'm wondering if it's still problematic.

~~~
tlb
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bulletproof_vest#Legality](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bulletproof_vest#Legality)

